# Where to mount ambient air filter?



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

My workshop is in my basement which has low headroom (less than 7 feet) so hanging the air filter from the ceiling is not a good option. I would be banging my head on it if I hung it there so it's really a safety issue. Currently I have it sitting on an old microwave cart. That works ok but I'm wondering if there's a better solution. Anybody have any ideas? Also, is there an efficient way to use the ambient air filter to help in cleaning up previously generated dust (air gun etc.) ? Like most basements mine is used for storage of little used items so they all collect flying dust.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> My workshop is in my basement which has low headroom (less than 7 feet) so hanging the air filter from the ceiling is not a good option. I would be banging my head on it if I hung it there so it's really a safety issue. Currently I have it sitting on an old microwave cart. That works ok but I'm wondering if there's a better solution. Anybody have any ideas? Also, is there an efficient way to use the ambient air filter to help in cleaning up previously generated dust (air gun etc.) ? Like most basements mine is used for storage of little used items so they all collect flying dust.


how about above a bench or table saw where you won't be walking underneath it?

Also, I know that my jet ambient collector can be hung vertical on a wall as well. That may be an option for you.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

As to cleaning up previously generated dust, what I do is first make sure the filters are clean. Then when I'm done working for the day I put on the dust mask and use the air gun to blow as much dust off of the surfaces and leave the filter run for an hour or two (mine has an automatic timed shut off).


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Over the workbench won't work because of furnace ductwork there and over the table saw wouldn't be good because of the gas line and watermain as well as a 4/0 feeder for a subpanel that all run there. I should have mentioned also that this is a VERY large filter (Grizzly G9956 heavy duty model) and I don't think it would be possible to wall mount it like your Jet.






<*(((>< said:


> how about above a bench or table saw where you won't be walking underneath it?
> 
> Also, I know that my jet ambient collector can be hung vertical on a wall as well. That may be an option for you.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I saw a tip somewhere (can't remember where though) where they had the filter built into a toolstand, I think it was for a bandsaw.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Under a bench/counter works well if you don't block the airflow...I used my Jet 1000 for years like that.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

mickit said:


> Under a bench/counter works well if you don't block the airflow...I used my Jet 1000 for years like that.


That's not a bad idea. My tablesaw has an MDF extension table on the right side that needs some additional support underneath. I could add a shelf and put it under the table. Out of the way and close to the major source of sawdust in my shop. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't mount the filter directly over a tool, this will cause a dust storm, and just make your original problem even worse than before. You want to create flow, so it pulls the dust right off the tool(s) and blow the clean air out the other side, creating a circulating motion instead of just a big tornado. I have one in my shop, and I mounted it on the wall towards the top, and in the middle of the room. It brings the dust from the sander / Tablesaw and filters it and shoots it out the other side of the shop where there's no power tools besides the dust collector. Keep it close to the bench for when you do sanding.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd want it as high as possible*

My Jet 1000 makes a heck of a airstream on HIGH. It blows air out at a pretty fast clip. So....
How about his idea? Make a tall storage unit the size of the footprint of the unit and store hand and small power tools, parts, sandpaper etc on pull out shelves. This unit can be on casters for mobility and if you want a "neat" look have cabinet door to hide the stuff. It would be a nice project. This would keep the unit above the bench and where the dust is to start with, rather than blowing the settled dust around more than is necessary....:huh: bill


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. They all sound great and I'll use one of them for sure.


----------

